# Shady Hallows Progress 08



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Setup has really gotten underway, heres the status as of right now:
*Graveyard: 95% done
Trail: 80% done
Haunted House: 10% done*
What's not done should get pretty much finished this weekend and into the next week, we open the 24th and go through the 25th, then obviously Halloween. Heres a couple pics (for those of you who remember what it was like a couple years ago I've re-done all the tombstones and it really looks pretty nice this year so far) Anyways enough rambling:


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Looks Cool. I like it because it has a traditional feel with the lighting and the tombstones. Like what you'd see in the movies where the kids are trick o treating. This would be there.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

No more pictures showing, HELP!!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Bump; pictures are back up.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

looks really good


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good shady..
nice pillars too


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! nice pillars. I have got to make a pair for next year.


----------

